# anyone use solar lights in/on barn/yard?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

In my experience, the solar lights don't put out a lot, but it is adequate for finding your way around. They are definately not bright enough for 'detailed work', e.g. looking at an injury/cut/etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I had thought about it, but the good ones are expensive with all those panels.
I hear the smaller ones dont last. let me know if you find a good one that has a decent price tag !


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> In my experience, the solar lights don't put out a lot, but it is adequate for finding your way around. They are definately not bright enough for 'detailed work', e.g. looking at an injury/cut/etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


that is what I heard too, i may just go ahead though, maybe anything is better than nothing..


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

stevenson said:


> I had thought about it, but the good ones are expensive with all those panels.
> I hear the smaller ones dont last. let me know if you find a good one that has a decent price tag !


Hey fellow californian, i was hoping someone would come along and post who had already tried them out and let us both know!


----------



## Nakiska (Dec 28, 2012)

At the barn where my horses used to be, there was no electricity either and the BO bought a solar light to put inside the hay barn. (that same one from the link you posted) Still no light outside the barn. Interestingly enough, I have to say, his barn was very VERY dark, no natural light unless a door was opened...if any natural light gets into the barn and u want more light...the solar light doesn't seem to help at all. This solar light worked best in complete darkness.

Anyway, from having NO light, to enough light to see to feed, I'd say it did the job. That being said, you can get as much light, or more by using the LED flash lights, work lights, lanterns...etc.

My hubby bought me a ball cap with an led light in the bill...That was my favorite thing all last winter! It actually had 3 little LED lights in it, and I could click, 1, 2 or all 3 depending on how bright I needed. My hands were free and I could focus the light everywhere I looked. 

It's very frustrating to have no barn lights during the winter months, that's for sure and now I'm a little bit spoiled as there is a light in the new barn who knew I' one day consider light in a barn a luxury!

Good Luck in your lighting endeavers.

Toni


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

They make rechargeable lanterns, battery operated, that put out a huge amount of light that would be better I think.

But there are some great solar ones out there now, much brighter than the older ones, and a couple of those would be handy anyway.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Palomine said:


> They make rechargeable lanterns, battery operated, that put out a huge amount of light that would be better I think.


I don't go anywhere around the barn/mares at night without mine. Regardless of having electricity, the lantern is very handy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've bought many different types of solar lights for around the garden and they mostly dont work for more than a year and then the solar panels seem to break down You'd probably do better to buy lanterns with either rechargeable or replaceable batteries - we use those occasionally - power cuts and generator decides to fail - and they give out enough light to check the horses
A generator is actually your best bet, you can buy portable ones too


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hI Newbie what part of So Ca? Im in the southern part of the san joaquin valley


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

During the winter, I end up having to feed mostly in the dark. I have a solar powered LED light on a motion sensor that I use outside where I feed. The light and solar panel are mounted on one of my horse shelters. The set up gives a small amount go light, but it is very localized. You have to be pretty much right under it to see very well. The motion sensor works initially, but the light turns off about 3 minutes after it turns on. After that, the motion sensor doesn't respond for quite some time. I also notice the light turns on frequently at night (triggered by wind, the horses moving or other small animals), which is annoying.

Now, I have pretty much given up on the solar light and use an LED headlamp instead. (I bought 4 of them for around $25). This gives me more light and I can focus it anywhere I want to check over the horses and do my chores in the dark. The headlamp also lets me free up both hands for working. If you need to light a broader area, I would go with a rechargeable lantern.


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

stevenson said:


> hI Newbie what part of So Ca? Im in the southern part of the san joaquin valley


I am in southern california out by palm springs.


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I am embarrassed to admit I actually own a coleman large rechargeable family lantern.duh.......

I may also try a couple of the motion detectors solar lights though for the heck of it.


----------

